# Purple mystery



## AlbieAvon (Nov 23, 2016)

I found these purple stains all over my budgies cage this morning when I went to clean it. I haven't a clue what it is and none of them are showing any sign of being sick (ie. Not playing, weird poop, not eating, etc) does anyone know what this is? I thought maybe it was this you shown in the pictures and they puked up some of the dye. I took it out in case. Has anyone seen this before. I'm very worried and don't have any vets near by that will look at them.


----------



## AlbieAvon (Nov 23, 2016)

Update: emailed an avian vet and they have said it was most likely a blood feather being broken. Examined both budgies and saw blood all over the wing of the one. She's doing fine and eating. Just a little hesitant with her wing.



AlbieAvon said:


> I found these purple stains all over my budgies cage this morning when I went to clean it. I haven't a clue what it is and none of them are showing any sign of being sick (ie. Not playing, weird poop, not eating, etc) does anyone know what this is? I thought maybe it was this you shown in the pictures and they puked up some of the dye. I took it out in case. Has anyone seen this before. I'm very worried and don't have any vets near by that will look at them.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Wow, that's a lot of blood  I'm very glad that the little one is still eating and drinking well! I'm glad you were able to remove the blood feather and all seems well now :thumbsup: 

I hope she feels better soon! :fingerx:


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Good to hear your girl is fine. I'm glad the vet got back to you so quickly, and helped you identify the cause of the stains and advised you with the feather :thumbsup:.


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

I'm glad you were able to sort this out quickly. Great job! 

I'm going to close the thread now.


----------

